# Connecting Toshiba HD-DVD Players for Firmware Updates



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a newbie question about the hook-up of the XA2 for these updates. I do have broadband but only to one computer, no network in the house. Will I be able to plug the XA2 into my cable modem and it take it from there? I really stink at computer type stuff. When my player gets to me should I just hook it up to see if it needs updating?
Please tell me this will be an easy thing to do. Thanks.


----------



## Pupton (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Steve - It is really a pretty easy process. If you are using a cable modem, but do not use a router, just take the network cable from your PC to run the update. If I recall, there are 1-2 pages of instructions in the manual that are straight forward and step you through it quite nicely.... and a bunch of great people on this board to help if the instructions confusing :bigsmile:... The biggest thing to remember is to be sure to turn on DHCP/DNS inside the XA2, so it automatically detects the IP address. Mike


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*



SteveB said:


> Will I be able to plug the XA2 into my cable modem and it take it from there? I really stink at computer type stuff.


Sometimes it is easy if the modem or cable service ISP can do automatic DHCP and DNS service. Othertimes you have to enter in the XA2 the exact same IP address and DNS name as was done in your PC when the cable company set up the service. Most times it is easiest just to go out and buy/install a $40 ~ $60 router and it gets set up to be a DHCP and DNS provider. Then you will be ready for the new network enabled titles coming out in July.

Read this  thread.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*



SteveB said:


> I have a newbie question about the hook-up of the XA2 for these updates. I do have broadband but only to one computer, no network in the house. Will I be able to plug the XA2 into my cable modem and it take it from there? I really stink at computer type stuff. When my player gets to me should I just hook it up to see if it needs updating?
> Please tell me this will be an easy thing to do. Thanks.



You can download the HD-A2 pdf manual here HD-A2 Owners Manual 

Chapter 5, Page 42 describes connecting the player to the internet. If you need any further help let me know.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Guys,
Would this network adapter work?

http://meritline.stores.yahoo.net/wireless-b-usb-network-adapter.html


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Hi Steve:

Do you already have a wireless network set up in you home to connect it too? The adapter should work to connected your HD player to your existing wireless network. I do have that adapter on each of my kids computers now, if you want I can confirm over the weekend connecting it to the HD player


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Tommy,
I do not have a wireless network. Only one computer in the house. So, I'm guessing that unit I posted the link to isn't all I need?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*



SteveB said:


> Tommy,
> I do not have a wireless network. Only one computer in the house. So, I'm guessing that unit I posted the link to isn't all I need?


An example of a wireless network:

In my house I have my cable internet hooked to my office computer. The cable line comes into the office, and goes into the cable modem from modem its wired to the wireless router from the router its wired to my computer. The wireless router then broadcasts a signal to the rest of the house.

In the rest of the house, the other computers would have some type of wireless card or an adpater such as the one you pointed out connected to it. That adapter would then allow them to connect to the wireless router on my office computer.

However, as my kids have discovered even when I have the router unplugged they still can still get on line. Apparently many of my close neighbors are also running unsecured wireless networks that all seem to still be in range of are house.

What is type of internet connection do you have for your computer? and how far is it located from where your HD DVD player is?

I'm currently deciding how I should connect my player also. I can either do a wireless connection like mentioned above or run a hard wire...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Firmware update 2.0 for 2nd gen HD-A2/-D2/-XA2*

Hey guys... I'm gonna move this discussion about the Internet connection to its own thread.

I have the same dilemma... wireless network router in our study and the XA2 is in the HT room, some 100 feet away. Running a hard wire to the router is not a viable option. I've got my laptop, but connecting the XA2 to it does not work... it needs to connect to the router itself.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie,
I feel so special now, another thread started by little ole me. 
My TV is about 25 feet from the cable modem. To make things easy I'll just run a wire from the modem to the XA2 as needed. When there is more content over the internet connection I will look at doing a permanent connection. I guess I could just get another cable modem and hook it to the XA2 via a splitter before the wire goes into the cable box.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

SteveB said:


> I guess I could just get another cable modem and hook it to the XA2 via a splitter before the wire goes into the cable box.


No that idea was shot down in:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...d-blu-ray/5183-hd-dvd-internet.html#post39513
as was referenced (the link) earlier in this thread. You just need a router to expand the number of ports from the single one your cable modem supplies. The router may have wireless (most do now) but normally the common ones in Staples, Office Depot, Office Max, etc also supply connections for 4 wired ports. I have two routers both made by D-Link, a DI-604 4 port only, and a DI-524 four port & wireless.

If I had to buy again I think I would get a Netgear model as they do better at the wireless WPA security which is mainly broke in my DI-524. So I have to use WEP which can be cracked by "sniffing". My 26 year old son is a paid/certified pro at networking and it is amazing what I have learned from him.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Bob. I'll just run a wire to the XA2 for updates for now.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think what I need is a router extension, if they make such.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

For a quicky firmware update, take your player over to the modem and plug in an ethernet connection.

For added content downloadable from the movie studios, you'll want some kind of wired or wireless network so you can leave your player installed in your home theater system. This new capability is just coming onboard and is probably something you want to plan for.

Sonnie,
Here's 10 tips for improving your wireless network. http://www.microsoft.com/athome/moredone/wirelesstips.mspx


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

bobgpsr said:


> If I had to buy again I think I would get a Netgear model as they do better at the wireless WPA security which is mainly broke in my DI-524. So I have to use WEP which can be cracked by "sniffing". My 26 year old son is a paid/certified pro at networking and it is amazing what I have learned from him.


I hate the netgear wireless router here... the family is constantly asking me to reboot my computer because it keeps dropping the connection

Wireless works good but I dont want to be half way thru a high def video download and the connection gets dropped. It looks like running 150' of hard wire is my only choice but the fact that I have a cable line right there in my equipment rack that I cant use is driving me crazy and preventing me from running the ethernet wire...

Bob have you seen anything about those coax to ethenet adapters? Says its some type of plugin adapter that would then allow you to use your cable line for multiple internet connections.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Bob have you seen anything about those coax to ethenet adapters? Says its some type of plugin adapter that would then allow you to use your cable line for multiple internet connections.


No I have not but it should work just fine. Used to use 50 ohm coax for ethernet networks back in the 80's. Simple baluns like these?
http://www.computercablestore.com/detail.aspx?ID=7471

I would be sure to get the 75 ohm ones as coax for cable is 75 ohm. May need to also get F connector to BNC adapters. Also may need to isolate/disconnect that particular coax cable from the cable company's feed -- use the cable for the network only.

And then there are those power line to ethernet adapters. But the coax idea may be more reliable for a very long run.

Bob


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Tommy said:


> I hate the netgear wireless router here... the family is constantly asking me to reboot my computer because it keeps dropping the connection
> 
> Wireless works good but I dont want to be half way thru a high def video download and the connection gets dropped. It looks like running 150' of hard wire is my only choice but the fact that I have a cable line right there in my equipment rack that I cant use is driving me crazy and preventing me from running the ethernet wire...
> 
> Bob have you seen anything about those coax to ethenet adapters? Says its some type of plugin adapter that would then allow you to use your cable line for multiple internet connections.



Is placing another modem at your equipment rack an option?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

JimP said:


> Is placing another modem at your equipment rack an option?


Hi Jim: Although I have been trying to puzzle out a way to do this, I know it is not something that is supported. There are these advertised adapter things that say you can do something similar but I dont know if I trust them or not


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I ran a 100' ethernet wire over the weekend from my cable modem & router on 1st floor to my HT rack for a permenant connection. Setup was real easy and directions easy to follow.

It worked great. I updated the firmware and then sat down and enjoyed the new web enabled interactivity features available on the Blood Diamond disc.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There's no way to do that remotely without having to run a cable huh? To bad Toshiba doesn't install a wireless card in these units.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonnie,

I believe a wireless access point would do what your looking for. Just match it up to your router brand and wireless speed.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> There's no way to do that remotely without having to run a cable huh? To bad Toshiba doesn't install a wireless card in these units.


There are AC powerline ethernet adapters that you can purchase as a pair. Or you can get a wireless Access point thingy, set it up on your PC or log onto it like a router to set it up, and then move it to the HD DVD player.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie, yes you can connect a wireless adapter rather easily. I opted for a hard line connection for several reason. 

1st The reception in my HT isnt the greatest even with my cell phone. 

2nd is speed, I dont care what they say I'm sure a hardwired connection will be faster then an wireless connection. 

3rd is future proofing, now I have a line right there for additional connections for other devices and my laptop all I will have to do is add a hub

4th since this will primarily be used for high def video files its safe to say they will be pretty large files. Dropped wireless connections are as frequent as my sprint cell phone. I dont want to keep redownloading large files over and over.... 

But yes I think a regular wireless adapter would have worked fine!

I was trying to find away to use the cable line that is already present in my equipment rack. Unfortunatly I couldnt find a way to add a second cable modem without requesting and paying for a second ip address from the cable company.

Bob and I discussed the ethernet to coax adapters which are hardware devices that you plug in that supposedly then allows you to use your cable jacks for additional connections. I decided against this, one because it was more expensive then both other ways and more importantly there is a loss of quality/speed. Last I just didnt trust it not knowing a single person every using one of these....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So the XA2 connects to the wireless Access Point and the Access Point communicates with the wireless Router, thus eliminate a long cable?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

yes access point, wireless adapter, even the xbox wireless adapter.... it should all work.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought wireless adapters needed drivers. What do I know?

We do have something that Xbox uses that I'll try.

If that fails... currently we have a Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router - WRT54G, which is also a wireless access point. If I buy another one of these and place it out in the HT room, connect it to the XA2, it will communicate with the other WRT54G? :scratch: No doubt? It just does it?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

WRT54g is a router. I don't believe that it could be used as an access point. But I've never looked into it so... :huh:. If your Xbox hardware doesn't work, try one of these.

That will get you hooked up.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I just googled "WRT54G as an access point" and I see it can be done. And it's cheaper so...:T


----------

